# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Επισκευή κλαβιέ αρμονίου korg

## ba99297

Γεια χαρά σε όλους σας
Θα ήθελα σας παρακαλώ μια πληροφορία
Αρχικά να πω ότι έχω ένα αρμόνιο ( από την παιδική μου ηλικία ) το οποίο θέλω να επιδιορθώσω
Πρόκειται για το Korg sas 20 Personal Keyboard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOyD0TTWzdI

 Θυμάμαι μου το είχε πάρει ο πατέρας μου γύρω στα 150 ΧΙΛΙΑΡΙΚΑ!!!!! το 1985
Όλα αυτά τα χρόνια  ούτε το έδωσα ούτε το πέταξα , αλλά το κράτησα και το φύλαξα καλά
Τώρα θέλω να επιδιορθώσω κάποια μικρό προβληματάκια που έχει και ψάχνω ανταλλακτικά
Πρόβλημα πρώτο
Πατάς  κάποια πλήκτρα και δεν ακούγεται άμεσα ο ήχος αλλά με  καθυστέρηση. Σαν  να μην κάνει κάτι επαφή. Ξέρω που είναι το πρόβλημα,  αλλά δεν ξέρω που  να βρω το ανταλλακτικό. Το αρμόνια δεν έχει δυναμικό  κλαβιέ αλλά τα  πλήκτρα του είναι σαν διακόπτες ( on - off ). Η νότα  είτε ακούγεται είτε  όχι. Δεν υπάρχουν στάθμες έντασης της νότας. Όταν  πατάς μία νότα μια  ηλεκτροαγώγιμη μεμβράνη έρχεται και κλίνει κύκλωμα  σε δύο επαφές και  ακούγεται η νότα. Το θέμα είναι ότι η μεμβράνη έχει  φθαρεί με αποτέλεσμα  να μην ακούγονται όλες οι νότες. Η μεμβράνη αυτή  μοιάζει με το υλικό που έχουν όλα τα είδη τηλεχειριστηρίων συσκευών  τηλεόρασησ dvd κλπ. Ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω τέτοια  μεμβράνη ή πως  να την αναζητήσω ?
Πρόβλημα δεύτερο δεν ακούγονται όλες οι στάθμες από τα  ποτενσιόμετρα.  Εδώ ξέρω θέλουν αλλαγή τα ποτενσιόμετρα. Το θέμα είναι  ότι θέλω να βρω  κάτι αντίστοιχο, με την ίδια διαδρομή ( μήκος κίνησης )  και αισθητική.
Έχει κανείς ιδέα που μπορώ να βρω τα παραπάνω ανταλλακτικά
Μένω Θεσσαλονίκη
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## johnnkast

Δυστυχως  φιλε Βαγγελη η αντιπροσωπεια της Korg ειναι η  www.bonstudio.gr .......Και λεω "δυστυχως" γιατι ειναι πολυ "δυσκολοι" στο να δινουν ανταλλακτικα σε ιδιωτες...
Αν θες επικοινωνησε με αυτους: http://catalogs.bonstudio.gr/el/tabid/362/Default.aspx .....και ζτηα τους την ελαστικη μεμβρανη των πληκτρων ...πολυ πιθανο  να σου ζητησουν το serrial number του αρμονιου....εχω πολυ καιρο να επικοινωνησω αλλά θυμαμαι οτι το ζητουσαν για καθετι που ηθελα......Δεν χανεις παντως τιποτα να τους ρωτησεις
φιλικα γιαννης

----------


## ba99297

Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ. Εκτός από αυτούς δεν μπορώ να βρω τις μεμβράνες κάπου στι internet?

----------


## ziakosnasos

Υπάρχουν κάτι  kit  που χρησιμοποιούνται για την  επισκευή των  επαφών στα τηλεχειριστήρια  μπορείς να βρείς στο internet  όπως αυτό  http://www.chemtronics.com/products/product.asp?id=127  , για ποτενσιόμετρα ξηλώνεις αυτά που έχεις πάς σε ένα μαγαζί με ηλεκτρονικά και κάνεις την δουλειά σου και εγώ παλιότερα είχα δοκιμάσει την επισκευή των επαφών στο κλαβιέ με  ένα ανάλογο κιτάκι στο roland sh-2000  και ακόμα δουλεύει καλά  είναι μια λύση εάν δεν βρίσκεις  φούσκες για το κλαβιέ.

----------


## ba99297

Θανάση σε ευχαριστώ
Θα το ψάξω

----------

